# Hile zu Reporting Tool (BIRT oder JasperReports)



## DaSuckOOr (19. September 2006)

Hi!

ich habe eine swing Aplication und in dieser will ich parameter an einen (BIRT oder Jasper) Report übergeben! Mein erstes Problem besteht schon darin wie ich z.b. bei BIRT die richtige DATASOURCE angebe, hier kann ich eigentlich nur ne datenbank oder .csv datei nehmen...

hat jemand einen Tip oder Erfahrung mit einem der beiden Programme?

Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------



## Cojote (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

hab mit beiden Tools schon gearbeitet. Was genau willst du denn machen?

Der Vorgang ist eigentlich trivial: Report in einem der Programme entwickeln. PArameter anlegen damit der Report auch Parameter von außen akzeptiert.
In Java dann per API (bei BIRT heißt die Report-Engine API) die Engine ansprechen, d.h. Parameter die du angelegt hast setzen und optionen für Anzeige und dann rennen lassen.

Zu beachten ist dass BIRT nur Ausgaben im HTML oder PDF format erzeugen kann. Willst du das ganze also anzeigen musst du den Report speichern und die Datei mit einem Browser oder einem PDF-Viewer öffnen.
Jasper hingegen bringt nen Swing-Viewer mit, du musst den generierten Report nicht abspeichern sondern kann ihn direkt in nem JFrame anzeigen lassen.


----------



## apfel100 (19. Mai 2008)

Cojote hat gesagt.:


> hab mit beiden Tools schon gearbeitet.



Hi,

ist es auch möglich den Report Designer (BIRT oder IReport) in die eigene Anwendung zu integrieren?


----------

